# Stanwell Featherweight's



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Folk's
I have been looking at the Stanwell's and really like them....
Noticed they have the "Featherweight" line.
Any thoughts on these pipes.
Noticed a few are shorter to keep the weigh down.

Any thoughts on these....They appear to be reasonably priced...


----------



## canadianpiper (Nov 27, 2010)

No experience with the featherweights but either way I bet its gonna be a good smoker, If your a qlencher your jaw will thank you.


----------



## jfdiii (Nov 12, 2010)

I have a few Stanwell's and other than one weirdo, they are all a part of my rotation. I regularly cruise auction sites looking for more (estates). The thing about most of the featherweights I have seen is the narrow stem and lack of a dental ridge makes it hard to clench. All my Stanwells are "hands on" smokers.
**After posting, I looked at some of the newer ones and they seem to have a stem more amenable to clenching.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Not sure if this is true or not, but when I hear featherweight I picture a pipe that will smoke hotter due to the thinner walls it may have. This wouldn't be true of course if it was only a top notch piece of briar that is light and provided excellent smoking qualities...
I have not purchased a Stanwell yet since I heard they changed up shop. Although, I have still heard great things about them.


----------



## tedski (Oct 1, 2004)

Never smoked a featherweight, but the ones I've seen don't have particularly thin walls. 
They appear to be just smaller pipes in general ... like a Group 2-3 in size.
I've owned two Stanwells and they were both fine smokers with solid construction.

Stanwell Featherweight Sandblasted (200) Pipes at Smoking Pipes .com


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

I have a Stanwell featherweight poker that I bought a couple years ago.. It's not a regular in my rotation but it was never intended to be. I bought it for use as a pocket pipe. It's probably comparable to a #2, smokes as cool as most of my full size pipes and the stem is broad enough at the end for easy clenching. It's perfect for a relatively short smoke and fits easily in a shirt pocket, exactly what I wanted.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

If you want a smaller pipe they are the genuine article. I had two; sold the billiard (to friend - he loves it) but kept the square horn. Both pipes are fine smokers, not hot - perfect group 2-3 travel/car/shirtpocket/all-around puffers.


----------



## BigG (Aug 13, 2010)

I have 3 Stanwell Featherweights - a 239 Bordeaux, a Sandblast 241, & a Polished 244.
All three are great smoking pipes. Smaller for a shorter smoke, but of fabulous quality.
I wouldn't hesitate to buy another one.
Glen


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

I have a Stanwell (Night and Day) and I love it, it smokes great, and fits in my hand nicely, and is really light. I wouldn't hesitate to buy another one, I see no reason that the featherweights wouldn't also be a quality pipe (I personally love the 242 design).<O</O


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Nick S. said:


> I have a Stanwell ... I see no reason that the featherweights wouldn't also be a quality pipe...<O</O


While I haven't found it to be the case with Stanwell Featherweights I respectfully note any sub-30gram pipe could be a hot smoker at worst and hard to handle at best.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks for all the feedback.
I will hold off on these and will reconsider
when I need a pocket pipe.........


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

asmartbull said:


> Thanks for all the feedback.
> I will hold off on these and will reconsider
> when I need a pocket pipe.........


If want a very light pipe without spending a ton of money on the unknown, check out Missouri Merchaum's Ozark Mountain Pipe. These hardwood pipes are not super high quality but are easily worth the $4 investment.  I have two and they are the lightest pipes I own (about .9 ounces each) and don't smoke any hotter than my real briar pipes. In fact, they are lighter than my smallest MM Legend and have a relatively big bowl given the weight. Just my $.02...


----------



## caskwith (Apr 10, 2006)

34g with only a 17mm bowl just sounds like a small heayv pipe to me. I would say it needs to be under an ounce for a featherweight with a larger bowl otherwise it's just a small pipe. I have made pipes with 20mm chambers at around the 22/23g mark, thats a full sized chamber on a pipe weighing close to 3/4oz.


----------



## drl (Jul 23, 2011)

I have one, a little lovat that's a dandy smoker. They are rather tiny, though, and I'm not really into small pipes so I don't smoke it much. I'd recommend if you don't mind very small pipes, for sure.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Mister Moo said:


> I respectfully note any sub-30gram pipe could be a hot smoker at worst and hard to handle at best.


Very true, my comment was based on my past experience with Stanwells, and what I have heard from others. Based on that information, I wouldn't have a problem trying one from the featherweight series, with the understanding that it may have the possibility of being a hot smoker.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Here's mine. 
(Nine tenths of an ounce.)


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Hermit said:


> Here's mine.
> (Nine tenths of an ounce.)


Nice call on the micro-poker.

Here's my square horn, 27g.


----------

